
Google have started terminating un-audited apps that access the Gmail API - jivings
https://twitter.com/Booligoosh/status/1166104847583547392
======
jivings
This is inline with their new restricted scopes policy [1].

However, this developer has been working on a solution with the Google API
team since January, as by their own recommendations his app shouldn't require
the audit.

It seems the time to resolve these issues and for Google to choose who needs
auditing is simply running out.

[1]: [https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/g-suite/elevating-
use...](https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/g-suite/elevating-user-trust-
in-our-api-ecosystems)

